# Looking for anodized Hexohm v3



## dombank (3/11/20)

Hi guys,

Looking for an anodized Hexohm v3 - Based in Cape Town

Whatsapp me @ 0765167435

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/11/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/craving-vapour-hexohm-v3-anodized-red.t69051/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

